# First Time TT



## DavidWills (May 6, 2009)

As a Mitsubishi Shogun owner since 1998, the 4x4 is now the 'dog transport' in favour of a Mk1 TT 3.2 V6 Roadster on the 54 with DSG... it's a rocketship and looking forward to the dry days with the top down! 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello mate and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Welcome David.

Hope you enjoy the lady...very beautiful car  It's my first TT too......quite a culture shock. FFFantastic tho!

Louise


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

